# Conergy PM Series 235 Watt Solar Panel - for $194.00



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Yesterday I've received new email from the SimpleRay.com regarding Conergy PM Series 235 Watt Solar Panels.
I hope this info will be useful for some forum's members.

*Conergy PM Series 235 Watt Solar Panel - just for $194.00*
"MSRP $352.00 
Our Price: $194.00"


















*Product description:* 

"In more than 20 countries on 5 continents, Conergy is driving market creation and innovation. As one of the worlds largest companies solely dedicated to solar energy, they are passionate about meeting the worlds power needs sustainably. In fact, approximately 1 in every 10 solar energy systems worldwide has been supplied, installed and/or developed by Conergy. Conergy's strong North American presence includes a full complement of technical and sales support personnel, further backed by the resources and strength of a mature global organization.

The Conergy PM 235PM solar module offers a high level of module output at an attractive price/performance ratio. 
The modules are equipped with 60 efficient, polycrystalline cells, come with a positive only power tolerance, and are 
characterized by high yields and a long service life. As with all Conergy modules, the Conergy PM is built to our exacting 
quality assurance and control standards. Thanks to their performance, high quality of manufacture, value, and familiar 
form factor, the Conergy PM is perfect for nearly any application."
From: Conergy PM Series 235 Watt Solar Panel

*More info about Conergy:*

"A Global Solar Energy Company
Leading the World to Solar Energy
Conergy is driving today&#8217;s clean energy economy with its quality solar energy solutions for homeowners, businesses and utilities. With operations in more than forty countries on five continents, Conergy is one of the world&#8217;s largest companies solely dedicated to solar energy solutions. For over a decade, Conergy has successfully deployed projects totaling over 1.5 GW of solar energy capacity and successfully served more than 10,000 customers.

Founded in Germany: The world leader in Solar Energy
It&#8217;s no coincidence that Conergy has its roots in Germany. Strong federal policy implemented more than a decade ago has resulted in Germany accounting for more than 50% of all the solar electric power capacity in the world. These policies led to entrepreneurship, innovation and business leadership that is a model for solar energy development elsewhere.

To ensure that we remain close to our customers and partners and provide tailored solutions in all the markets we serve, Conergy&#8217;s global strategy is to offer local expertise backed by our global strength.

Strong Solar Energy Leadership
As a global leader in solar energy system manufacturing, project development and PV plant operation as well as wholesale distribution, Conergy is proud to

Be the world&#8217;s only PV system manufacturer of all major components including modules, mounting systems, inverters and monitoring systems, ensuring built-in quality and efficiency. Have engineers with many years of experience in building some of the world&#8217;s largest, most complex and state-of-the-art photovoltaic systems &#8211; and have thousands of these systems currently in operation worldwide.
Partner with only the most experienced and knowledgeable dealers and installers with years of experience in solar installation and in-depth product knowledge. Conergy supports its partners through its highly trained Technical Services and Support staff providing compre-hensive consulting, planning, financing and monitoring services.

Conergy is headquartered in Hamburg, Germany *with North American headquarters in Denver, Colorado and Edmonton, Alberta.* 
Today Conergy has over 1,700 employees throughout the world. Conergy AG is listed on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange."
From: A Global Solar Energy Company - Conergy USA

Boris Romanov
www.borisromanov.com

P.S. I have never bought any products from the SimpleRay.com
Please try to obtain some reviews about this company, prior to placing any order.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Just a few things to note:

1. If you want to use them off-grid a MPPT controller will be required.

2. They have MC4 connectors. If you cut the connecters off the warrantee on the panels will be voided.

3. Conergy has only been in bussiness for 12 years. They have been consolidating for the last couple of years. This may be a dumping of there inventory before filing bankruptcy, like a few other solar companies. So buyer beware as they may not be around to honor the warrantee.

WWW


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I hear the tax man will show up and demand 31-250%.
Solar Flare-Up: Retroactive Tariffs Roil U.S. Firms - WSJ.com

with an mpp of 29v they could be used in a 24v system.
I tend to look at amps into the battery not panel watts, but 7 amps @28v for $200 is good.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I like the idea that this outfit appears to limit the total domestic shipping on all orders to $149.

Has anyone bought from them? Good experience?

Gary


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> ... This may be a dumping of there inventory before filing bankruptcy, like a few other solar companies...WWW


*Bloomberg News*
*Conergy, German Solar-Energy Company, Plans Greek Projects*
By Natalie Weeks on October 02, 2012

"Conergy AG (CGYK), a German solar-energy company, and Athens-based MGD Energy plan to operate six solar plants in Greece with a total capacity of 3 megawatts, enough to supply 1,100 households.

The plants will supply as much as 4.3 million kilowatt- hours of electricity a year, according to a statement posted on Conergy&#8217;s website today.

Solar-power generation in Greece climbed 65 percent to 724.18 watts in the first half of the year, the state-controlled electricity market operator, known as Lagie, said in July.

Conergy and MDG plan more joint projects in the country, according to the statement"

To contact the reporter on this story: Natalie Weeks in Athens at [email protected]

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Jerrold Colten at [email protected]


P.S.
The Bloomberg agency is on of the most trusted agency in the World.

"The company was founded in 1982 and within 10 years had over 10,000 customers for the Bloomberg Professional service, a ground breaking private network with data, analytics and other financial information. In the same decade, Bloomberg launched Bloomberg News and opened offices around the world."
From: http://www.bloomberg.com/company/#history


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

SolarGary said:


> ...Has anyone bought from them? Good experience?
> 
> Gary


When I asked the SimpleRay.com about "Pick-up" option for my initial purchasing - I've got this reply:

"Hello Boris, 
...we are online exclusively. Our warehouses for shipping products from are all over the country, but none of them have the ability to have customer pickups."

I'm not compliantly comfortable with this reply...
Normally, I prefer to buy any product from an unknown Internet Vendor/Middle man with the Amazon.com back-up ONLY!
My preferences to the vendors with 4-stars (minim) on the customer reviews. 

Boris Romanov

P.S.
*SimpleRay Now Offers Affordable Financing Options*
October 5, 2012

"SimpleRay is pleased to announce they are now an approved FHA/HUD contractor and will now be offering financing options. The company can offer FHA-backed Home Improvement loans for anyone interested in installing a solar PV system on their home.

St. Paul Minnesota (PRWEB) October 05, 2012

Founded in 2007, SimpleRay is an online business that is committed to simplifying solar power conversion for home and business owners. Providing solar energy panels and solar panel parts at low prices, SimpleRay offers top-quality products and superior customer service. The company was founded to assist installers, non-profits, business owners and homeowners in their quest to become more energy efficient. The company&#8217;s founders believe in the importance of renewable energy products and want to make the conversion process simple for anyone considering it. They provide dedicated customer support, including advice and free expertise. This online retailer carries everything needed for solar conversion, including solar kits, wiring, monitoring hardware, inverters, accessories, photovoltaic charge controllers and more. They ship anywhere in the United States, making their products available to everyone interested.
*
The company is well-known not only for their quality commercial and residential solar panel systems, but for their conscientious business practices and efforts to alleviate global poverty. They donate 5% of their earnings to needy communities around the globe, focusing on improving quality of life with renewable, free energy*.

The new partnership with Admirals Bank makes it possible for interested consumers to secure Home Equity Financing by applying through SimpleRay. Admirals Bank is one of the largest home equity lenders in the United States. Loans are being offered in 5, 7, 10, 15 and 20 year terms. There are no pre-payment penalties and no appraisals or equity required.

SimpleRay is offering several different programs to help homeowners jump-start their solar projects: Unsecured financing up to $7,500, Home equity Financing up to $40,000, and Home Energy Step Down Loan up to $25,000. Funds must be used exclusively for home improvement but can cover all of the labor and supply cost. The money is dispersed directly to consumers, allowing them to use several venders or use the funds for more than one type of home improvement.

The Energy Efficiency Reamortization Program is completely available to SimpleRay. Customers finance the upfront costs of solar installation. Then, upon receiving their federal or state rebates, they can refinance their loan to lower payments by applying the rebate funds directly to the loan. This option is available at no extra fee or charge for up to 2 years after the initial loan is written.

The partnership between SimpleRay and Admirals Bank provides consumers with yet another incentive to consider Solar Panel Energy for their homes. SimpleRay is an accredited online retailer through the Better Business Bureau. Interested consumers may apply for the Home Improvement Loan by filling out an online form on SimpleRay&#8217;s website. Consumers can do so without concerns about their personal information, as SimpleRay&#8217;s website is PCI/CISP certified. The application is secure and can be done entirely online, as it utilizes online signature technology. Loans are typically processed in one to two business days."

From: http://www.redorbit.com/news/techno...eray-now-offers-affordable-financing-options/


----------

